# Rossburger power threader



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Has anybody had any experience with Rossburger power threaders? We got a big job this week that requires 400' of 2" stainless pipe. So the boss finally took the plunge into purchasing a power threader. So after a 10 hour day on Wednseday this threader is sitting in the one bay when I got back. Well a few of us have been bugging for a threader for a while now. I only tested a 1" piece of iron to see how it did. It seemed to work pretty good. The thing I liked about it over the ridgid is that it has a automatic die release once the perfect amount of threads are cut. It needed no set up out of the box. Sure beats my used 900$ Ridgid power head. Haha.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Auto correct, it's Rothenberger.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Ridgid makes the auto release too.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Does that rothenberger have reverse?


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

We have a rothenberger threader that Is 8 yearsold and still going strong.


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

Yes, it has reverse.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

I'll probably still thread by hand. The sparkies at work that have their gas tickets say that anyone has to thread pipe by hand for 6 years like they had to. Oh well it's good character building.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

The local Lowes has a Rothenburger threader and it seems lightweight. I prefer the Ridgid 535 which is around 300 lbs. It is really a heavy-duty threader.

I had fun re-building one that I picked up an auction. Before & after:


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Looks brand new.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Blackhawk just bought one


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Love my wheeler Rex 8090, lightweight and does up to 2"


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Awesome job on the rebuild! Wish I had the time/space/money to do that.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Beautiful Rebuild Tommy!


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Good job on the rebuild. The nice thing about ridgid is you can get every part of the 300 and the 535 threaders. I still think the 300 is the best for portability. I have one 300 and a off brand that does 1/2 to 4 inch.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

wyrickmech said:


> Good job on the rebuild. The nice thing about ridgid is you can get every part of the 300 and the 535 threaders. I still think the 300 is the best for portability. I have one 300 and a off brand that does 1/2 to 4 inch.


You dang right. I just replaced the switch and the jaws in mine.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> You dang right. I just replaced the switch and the jaws in mine.


 it is amazing how they kept the design so simple and you just give them the age of the machine and you have parts.


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

:jester:I had the rare opportunity to play with a Rothenburger, nice tool. Albeit I spent many a year on a Ridgid 300 and 535.
As for hand threading.. ahem... I'm the king at it.:yes:


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

BC73RS said:


> :jester:I had the rare opportunity to play with a Rothenburger, nice tool. Albeit I spent many a year on a Ridgid 300 and 535. As for hand threading.. ahem... I'm the king at it.:yes:


 universal dies were something you just read about. I do remember running enough pipe threw a 300 that the die head would get hot. I even used a cup to push it on because of the heat.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Bought my first 300 in 1983 and it paid for itself on the first job which was 8000' of 3/4" and 1" black in a 64 unit tilt up. BTW, it got a new cord in the '90's and a foot pedal in the '00's and it's still going strong.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Lol heck the 300 machines I started with didn't have a foot pedals.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Plumbergeek said:


> Beautiful Rebuild Tommy!














I'm not looking to derail the original poster's thread, but if you guys are interested in more pictures, I linked an earlier thread.


http://www.plumbingzone.com/f10/ridgid-pipe-threader-535-a-25691/


----------

